# Animal Rights Protesters Block Fish and Wildlife Headquarters



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Two wolves were killed by Oregon officials after a confirmed calf killing, the 14th confirmed livestock loss this year by members of an identifiable pack. Protesters then locked themselves to the doors at Fish and Wildlife headquarters with bicycle locks around their necks and held signs, "Bring Back Wild Wolves."

A little shot of Super Glue to the lock cylinders sure would have made a better photo op a few days later but you can see these "Gems" at the link below:

http://www.statesmanjournal.com/article/20110928/NEWS/109280392/Animal-rights-protesters-block-ODFW-building?odyssey=mod%7Cnewswell%7Ctext%7CNews%7Cs


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

As mad as a box of frogs. Stupid people doing stupid things. I bet they couldn't care less about the rancher's and what they've lost!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Yes I would of disabled the locking device and told them now you stay till I'm tired with no food or water or support from your friends. By the way dont crap too much in your pants. And then build a barricade to keep them from view which is part of their "look at me and my concern routine" I even bet they think theyre such heroes--which is another tactic and that is "being" politically correct-or so they think. Idiots.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I would have taken the both of them out to the calf kill site and cabled them to the calf and the bicycle lock Then they Really would have a chance to meet Wolves up close !!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

hassell said:


> I would have taken the both of them out to the calf kill site and cabled them to the calf and the bicycle lock Then they Really would have a chance to meet Wolves up close !!


 And be of personal help in the welfare of said wolves. How fulfilling it would have made their lives to have sated the bellies of the animal they love. As a bonus perhaps the wolves could be trained to crap on endangered plants so as to fertilize them


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

That and allow them to reinburse the rancher.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

BTW...who was it the funded the programs to reintroduce wolves ? Could if have been from hunting and trapping licenses ?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thats some fantastic grammar there Brian!









Yes its you guys that paid for it and now your paying for it again with the loss of your game animals.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I would have tightened the locks a little tighter around there necks and left them like you guys said. Oh and don't forget to hose them down a bit to clean them off once in awhile. Right before dark.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

bones44 said:


> I would have tightened the locks a little tighter around there necks and left them like you guys said. Oh and don't forget to hose them down a bit to clean them off once in awhile. Right before dark.


Mmmm or let loose about three rattlesnakes near them and see how fast they could get the locks off!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

They could have just searched them for dangerous objects and taken the keys from them and left them there.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I find that it is easy to protest after the fact and get all of the press for free, if that is what they want. If there were two if them they should have used the one lock device to put the two of them together, they would have been simpler to control. Remember everybody deserves a day in court before they due there time.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

hassell said:


> I would have taken the both of them out to the calf kill site and cabled them to the calf and the bicycle lock Then they Really would have a chance to meet Wolves up close !!


I like the way you think!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Yeeeaaaawwwwhnnnn!! Same Ole Story Different Bunch of IDIOTS! Take them out to the woods Lock them to a tree, Throw some calf Blood on em and Let the Wolve Lick them Clean!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

JTKillough said:


> I like the way you think!


 Thanks !! I'm actually quite resourceful.


----------

